# Best close loop water cooler less than $70



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi I need a new CPU cooler as the one that came with my CPU is being held on my 2 rubber bands. I want to go with a water cooler because I move my pc a lot and I don't want to take the chance of a large heatsink cracking my motherboard. So any closed loop cooler suggestions would be great. Also in the future i plan to do some mild oclocking So I'm willing to shell out more than 70 but that's just a ballpark I want to shoot for. Thanks


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

It is kind of hard to suggest something when not knowing what you already have your current system 
but I usually use this site for all water cooling needs 
Liquid / Water Cooling Fittings and Clamps at Xoxide.com!


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

CPU - fx 6100
Psu- 650 tx 
Mobo-m5a99x
Ram - 1600mhz rip jaws
Custom build


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Stock heatsink


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

a fully custom water cooling kit can cost up from £120+. But you could try the Hydro series from corsair.

Water Cooling Kits - Scan.co.uk


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not looking to build one just have one that comes built and all you do is install it. What is the hydro series like compared to antec kuhler


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

to be honest i have not used either, but they look almost exactly the same, Corsair are the better brand so i suggest you stick with them .


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok cool. Which one would be the best in the hydro series?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

The H80 is probibily the best:
Corsair H80 Hydro Series High Performance CPU Cooler - CWCH80 - Scan.co.uk

But if you can fit the H100 (Double RAD) may need some case adjusment:
Corsair H100 Hydro Series Extreme Performance CPU Cooler - CWCH100 - Scan.co.uk

if you are wanting to overclock I would go for the double rad H100 (More surface cooling area = better heat transfer = better cooling!) If your case can fit it in

Both under £100 

EDIT: before you buy i just want to double check the socket is supported! 

---update---

Yes i have looked around and they do support the AMD FX 6100 Black Edition cpu socket :wink:

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Liquid cooling has no advantage over air for the normal user , air is cheaper and there will never be any concerns about leakage/damage with air.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Which air cooler would put little stress on my mobo while still enabling me the hit 4.5 on the fx 6100


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Liquid cooling has no advantage over air for the normal user , air is cheaper and there will never be any concerns about leakage/damage with air.


Only suggested Liquid as he wants to OC so I believe its needed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A1tecice said:


> Only suggested Liquid as he wants to OC so I believe its needed.


There is no need for liquid cooling to OC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

darcinator said:


> Which air cooler would put little stress on my mobo while still enabling me the hit 4.5 on the fx 6100


The CPU is the primary component that needs cooling whether OC'ing or not.
I have no idea if your hardware will reach/sustain 4.5GHz safely.
OC'ing is far from an exact science and only testing will reveal the CPU's max potential.
Also note that OC'ing voids warranties.

What are we working with?
Brand Name & Model of the Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Asus m5a99x evo - mobo 
Amd fx 6100 unlocked - CPU 
Corsair 650w - psu
Rip jaws 4x2gb 1600 MHz 
Gpu - asus 6570 oclocked to 800 MHz from 650


----------

